# Choice seedbank



## Johnny5968 (Mar 15, 2017)

Just got my order today. Got some 4 way also 

View attachment 2017-03-15 18.08.37.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-15 18.08.15.jpg


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2017)

Very Nice. Green Mojo.


----------



## Snook (Mar 17, 2017)

It seems like seed banks are everywhere now. Best of luck on your grow.


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't want to discourage you but what can i do, it just happens that i have tried Skunk#1 and Hashplant from Sensi back like 5 years ago, and have since then decided that Sensi Seeds are not worth trying, but that was only my personal experience, i hope you find it better, good luck


----------



## Johnny5968 (Mar 17, 2017)

zem said:


> I don't want to discourage you but what can i do, it just happens that i have tried Skunk#1 and Hashplant from Sensi back like 5 years ago, and have since then decided that Sensi Seeds are not worth trying, but that was only my personal experience, i hope you find it better, good luck



I've been growing Northern Lights from them for awhile now and it's real good. There is a old grow journal that I did when I first got them. The Skunk is for a friend.. lol The Afgan #1 and  4 way is for me... Did you get your seeds in the original packaging  Or just single seeds?...


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2017)

in their original


----------



## Johnny5968 (Mar 17, 2017)

Dammm.. I'll post back with a report on how they do


----------

